# Hunting > Hunting >  2020 SHOT STAGS

## bigbear

With a few stags starting to be shot i thought i would kick this thread of again. Late night dealing to these last night both shot in day light but camera was back at bike
 

Then sometimes you just get lucky on my way back to my bike this fella coming out of the bush

----------


## mawzer308

A few from this year so far

----------


## Younghunter123

Thats a ripper red big bear ! And that japo is a beauty to mawzer

----------


## dannyb

As requested @bigbear 
Shot my first proper hard antler red stag yesterday morning an unorthodox 10 but a pretty nice head.
Bloody stoked, story will be posted but I'm still in the mountains for another couple nights.

----------


## mawzer308

Nice @dannyb he's a beauty

----------


## superdiver

sneaky auckland fallow buck. Should be stripped off now so will revisit. We shot 3 almost identical stags on the same face

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Tahr

Whoops

----------


## Micky Duck

shikes....did you hit it with an axe or something????

----------


## Tahr

> shikes....did you hit it with an axe or something????


I was looking for a buck. Thought I would at least shoot a yearling for meat - which turned out to be a fawn.

Slight thread hi-jack here. Back to stags...

----------


## Micky Duck

fawns are tasty and easy to carry.....Mrs crumbed the portions of front legs for us....like she would do with chicken portions...gobsmackingly good way to eat it.

----------


## Southcity

My first sika stag. Shultz and Larsen 25.06 with Swaro Z5.

----------


## mawzer308

Jeez hes heavy timbered, what did he score?

----------


## Sparrow

Cracker!!! and great pic

----------


## Southcity

> Jeez hes heavy timbered, what did he score?


I haven’t had it officially scored ( and probably won’t) but the taxidermist ( who is very experienced in sika) scored it at 197. I am stoked with it. Velvet stripped well.

----------


## mawzer308

> I haven’t had it officially scored ( and probably won’t) but the taxidermist ( who is very experienced in sika) scored it at 197. I am stoked with it. Velvet stripped well.


Awesome mate, was thinking in the 190's, congrats!

----------


## Tahr

> I havent had it officially scored ( and probably wont) but the taxidermist ( who is very experienced in sika) scored it at 197. I am stoked with it. Velvet stripped well.


Thats a cracking Sika.

----------


## Sideshow

Very blunt looking tips looks like a red until you see the spots and then you should of say ummmm oh sika :Have A Nice Day:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Southcity

> Very blunt looking tips looks like a red until you see the spots and then you should of say ummmm oh sika


With the velvet stripped his tips are sharp.  When they haven’t stripped or rubbed the pearling is also very prominent.

----------


## Huntn

> My first sika stag. Shultz and Larsen 25.06 with Swaro Z5.
> 
> Attachment 132435


Would hate to know how much you had to pay to shoot a stag like that *Southcity*

----------


## Sideshow

> With the velvet stripped his tips are sharp.  When they haven’t stripped or rubbed the pearling is also very prominent.


Ohoo sorry I didn’t see that it was in velvet. My bad  :X X:

----------


## superdiver

> Would hate to know how much you had to pay to shoot a stag like that *Southcity*


My thoughts exactly. Doesn't take away from the stag at all in my eyes

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Would hate to know how much you had to pay to shoot a stag like that *Southcity*


why would he have to pay?

----------


## Tahr

> Would hate to know how much you had to pay to shoot a stag like that *Southcity*


Hah. You either know the guy and are taking the piss, or you are dripping with envy. 

Me - I'm quite happy to just see his success and appreciate a very nice Sika without judgement

----------


## Goosebayhunter

First for season 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

Hell of a set of treys GBH

----------


## Southcity

> Would hate to know how much you had to pay to shoot a stag like that *Southcity*


Well I didn't know that this thread "Stags 2020' had to have a price listed like the Buy Sell and Exchange thread? But you are curious and that's not a bad thing. When its all boiled down we all pay for our deer, chamois or Tahr. For those of us who have done multiple trips into Fiordland, Stewart Island or even chopper trips into South Westland or the Kawekas. All cost money. 
I shot this stag on private land bordering DOC land with Brain Elwarth. I'm a very late starter on Sika and they are a different beast than I am used to with Reds and fallow. Not only do you get access to great hunting spots but I learnt so much about the habits of these interesting deer and how to hunt them.
Not that I have to justify the stag to anyone but I feel at ease we had to stalk in on it and in the end I had to do the business with the rifle.
I travel a lot globally consulting and don't have the privilege many do to seek out local hunting spots and hit them regularly.(Like I used to) So I chose in this case to find someone who delivered free range hunts in the most basic style.
What did the hunt cost? If you want an awesome hunt call Brian Elwarth and he can give you all the details and options.. You get a great experience and access to his awesome knowledge and blocks.  
I can sleep easy at night knowing the deer we saw and stalked were not in a fenced block. I trust this cures your curiosity.

----------


## Mooseman

Boy the standard has been set high already, great stags guys keep them coming.

----------


## Mooseman

> Well I didn't know that this thread "Stags 2020' had to have a price listed like the Buy Sell and Exchange thread? But you are curious and that's not a bad thing. When its all boiled down we all pay for our deer, chamois or Tahr. For those of us who have done multiple trips into Fiordland, Stewart Island or even chopper trips into South Westland or the Kawekas. All cost money. 
> I shot this stag on private land bordering DOC land with Brain Elwarth. I'm a very late starter on Sika and they are a different beast than I am used to with Reds and fallow. Not only do you get access to great hunting spots but I learnt so much about the habits of these interesting deer and how to hunt them.
> Not that I have to justify the stag to anyone but I feel at ease we had to stalk in on it and in the end I had to do the business with the rifle.
> I travel a lot globally consulting and don't have the privilege many do to seek out local hunting spots and hit them regularly.(Like I used to) So I chose in this case to find someone who delivered free range hunts in the most basic style.
> What did the hunt cost? If you want an awesome hunt call Brian Elwarth and he can give you all the details and options.. You get a great experience and access to his awesome knowledge and blocks.  
> I can sleep easy at night knowing the deer we saw and stalked were not in a fenced block. I trust this cures your curiosity.


It makes no difference weather you pay someone or pay to do it yourself, but as you can see the results speak for themselves, great stag @Southcity one to be proud off.

----------


## Shearer

Just to lower that bar again.

----------


## Micky Duck

bet it tastes just as good Shearer....

----------


## Mooseman

I will lower it lower, sure it had more points than this lol. Did see a few rut pads opened  up so looking good.

----------


## Huntn

> Hah. You either know the guy and are taking the piss, or you are dripping with envy. 
> 
> Me - I'm quite happy to just see his success and appreciate a very nice Sika without judgement


*Tahr* I don't know the guy and I'm not taking the piss. I just really struggle to understand what some people are happy to do to get there trophy stag...just pay some money and then follow there guide up to mobs of trophy stags then take your pick on which one you want to shoot.
Its hardly hunting in my opinion

----------


## Micky Duck

so we have the "behind the wire/guidedd" argument again.......... now if you decided to take ALL guided hunts where currency changed hands out of equation as its "just not sporting"   well some of us would say FUCK OFF or stop shooting stags in velvet and calling them trophies too......... different strokes for different folks
where do you draw the line???? public land is ok but private block is not????
paid guide is out but guiding your mate onto first animal is ok???what if its a young fella you dont know???what if he buys you a box of beer as a thankyou???
when the stars align and we get our mojo in synch my big black bitch GUIDES me into animals....is that guided hunting now too???
is that 10lb rainbow trout you flew in and were guided too any lesser fish than the one you caught on your own???
throw under bus   has been bandied about alot on this forum in last 12months...and here AGAIN we see a put down thrown where none was needed or deserved.
the guy has shot a nice stag....good on him
were the massive beasts shot in the beginning of last century in otago/southland lesser because folk were guided into shoot them??? no of course they werent....rant over.

----------


## Mooseman

> *Tahr* I don't know the guy and I'm not taking the piss. I just really struggle to understand what some people are happy to do to get there trophy stag...just pay some money and then follow there guide up to mobs of trophy stags then take your pick on which one you want to shoot.
> Its hardly hunting in my opinion


It's not that easy, you still hunt but generally in good areas. You pay for the access to these places and the guide makes a portion of the price you are charged. My moose hunt in Alaska cost a fair bit but there you can't hunt without a Outfitter/ guide. We hunted just the same as on self organized hunt, all free range etc. When hunting you still do all the normal stuff but you have somebody there to make sure you shoot the right animal, in other words  what you are looking for. As for mobs of  stags to select from i'm not sure about that, maybe behind wire but in the wild probably not. The bull moose I shot was the best we seen out of all the animals we looked over.  No problem with guided hunting, each to there own.

----------


## bigbear

Ok move on don't ruin a good thread. Start a new one

----------


## DBD

Good going Danny, chuffed looking hunter there! Head for the wall?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> *Tahr* I don't know the guy and I'm not taking the piss. I just really struggle to understand what some people are happy to do to get there trophy stag...just pay some money and then follow there guide up to mobs of trophy stags then take your pick on which one you want to shoot.
> Its hardly hunting in my opinion


Huntn, have you ever taken someone hunting to an area that you already know and helped them shoot an animal, or been taken hunting yourself ?? That is really all guided hunting is except the hunter and the guide don't know each other and the guide does it for a job. It just depends on how we look at these things.
You might be a natural athlete endowed with great strength and stamina far above the average man, Should you be therefore handicapped like a racehorse because you have an unfair advantage ?? Because the dislike of guided hunting is, when it is broken down a feeling that the guide provides an unfair advantage. The advantage a guide provides is time saving and the safety of having a companion in unfamiliar country.
If you have any of Bruce Banwells 'Great New Zealand Deer Heads' series start tearing out pages tonight of all the great heads that were taken with the help of guides. They will be skinny books by the morning

----------


## Tahr

> Just to lower that bar again.
> Attachment 132509


Still a stag and you don't get them sitting on your arse. He looks a bit hollow in the guts or is that just the angle of the pic?

----------


## Finnwolf

> With a few stags starting to be shot i thought i would kick this thread of again. Late night dealing to these last night both shot in day light but camera was back at bike
> Attachment 132350 
> Attachment 132351
> Then sometimes you just get lucky on my way back to my bike this fella coming out of the bush
> Attachment 132352


A bloody nice red!

----------


## Tahr

> I will lower it lower, sure it had more points than this lol. Did see a few rut pads opened  up so looking good.Attachment 132514


Nice heart shot. I still win the lowest of the low with my Fallow buck fawn. I like winning  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Fred Fisherman

Good on you Southcity, great stag, wicked timber, well deserved!

----------


## Tahr

> *Tahr* I don't know the guy and I'm not taking the piss. I just really struggle to understand what some people are happy to do to get there trophy stag...just pay some money and then follow there guide up to mobs of trophy stags then take your pick on which one you want to shoot.
> Its hardly hunting in my opinion


Understood. Its likely you hold that view because you have never done it. I expect that the challenges are the same albeit that the heads better on average. I look forward to seeing your successes in this thread.

----------


## Shearer

> Still a stag and you don't get them sitting on your arse. He looks a bit hollow in the guts or is that just the angle of the pic?


He does look pretty skinny in that photo but wasn't in bad nick. Freezer is well full with pork and venison now so the hunting is going to be a bit more selective for a while. Might even take the bow for a walk to make it extra interesting.

----------


## Tech

> *Tahr* I don't know the guy and I'm not taking the piss. I just really struggle to understand what some people are happy to do to get there trophy stag...just pay some money and then follow there guide up to mobs of trophy stags then take your pick on which one you want to shoot.
> Its hardly hunting in my opinion


Since I do know Southcity and have hunted with him on several occasions I just have a couple of things I'd like to mention.
We have hunted Clements Mill Road, Maungapohatu, Otago and the Southern Alps, no guides on any of these hunts.

Southcity invited one of his work colleagues from overseas on an Otago hunt for Red Stags this time last year. He spent 3 days of the 4 day hunt getting the visitor onto and eventually shooting a very nice stag. Due to this unselfish gesture Southcity ran out of time to search for a big stag and ended up with a much lessor specimen.

My apologies to the OP for derailing the thread.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Well I didn't know that this thread "Stags 2020' had to have a price listed like the Buy Sell and Exchange thread? But you are curious and that's not a bad thing. When its all boiled down we all pay for our deer, chamois or Tahr. For those of us who have done multiple trips into Fiordland, Stewart Island or even chopper trips into South Westland or the Kawekas. All cost money. 
> I shot this stag on private land bordering DOC land with Brain Elwarth. I'm a very late starter on Sika and they are a different beast than I am used to with Reds and fallow. Not only do you get access to great hunting spots but I learnt so much about the habits of these interesting deer and how to hunt them.
> Not that I have to justify the stag to anyone but I feel at ease we had to stalk in on it and in the end I had to do the business with the rifle.
> I travel a lot globally consulting and don't have the privilege many do to seek out local hunting spots and hit them regularly.(Like I used to) So I chose in this case to find someone who delivered free range hunts in the most basic style.
> What did the hunt cost? If you want an awesome hunt call Brian Elwarth and he can give you all the details and options.. You get a great experience and access to his awesome knowledge and blocks.  
> I can sleep easy at night knowing the deer we saw and stalked were not in a fenced block. I trust this cures your curiosity.


Mate that is a cracker Sika. I couldn't care if the Queen was there, though some may consider Brian sika royalty. Well done. You must be stoked. You should be. He will look great on the wall. Awesome!

----------


## Hiawatha

> Nice heart shot. I still win the lowest of the low with my Fallow buck fawn. I like winning


Been out twice this week so far looking for a fallow buck but none seen only does. So nothing shot. Guess that makes my trophy for the year so far, smaller than your one. Sorry Tahr, :Thumbsup:  you lose

----------


## Micky Duck

> Ok move on don't ruin a good thread. Start a new one


have done so.....have at it chaps

and just for the record....I dont particularly LIKE seeing stags shot in velvet,but its a fellas individual call and not up to me to say if its right or not....40 years ago it was just "not the done thing dont you know".....times they are a changing.
if thats your thing good for you,its better than them going out on the strop,which in turn is better than them eating green carrots and rotting in waterway.be proud of your trophy and enjoy the venison,you shot it you carried it..you EARNED IT.

----------


## Pongo12

First stag for the the new weapon, Good to get her blooded. Wasn't roaring but not far away from it.
Cheers to Cam @ Alpine precision for sorting everything out for me shes a beauty little gun.

----------


## Pongo12

Photos are always bloody sideways....

----------


## Sideshow

Hey @Pongo12 could I be a little rude and please ask for a photo in the light of day, just so we can appreciate your stag.
Thanks :Have A Nice Day: 
Great looking stag :Thumbsup: 
Good way to bloody the new rifle too :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

> Photos are always bloody sideways....


What are the details on the rifle mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pongo12

Yip will take one tomorrow.  Didn't have phone on me at the time, by the time I  got his legs and head etc back home it was dark. 
It's a 7mm saum
Defiance action 
Manners ultra classic stock
Bartlein barrel at 20inch
Triggertech diamond trigger
Hawkins metal and rings
All supplied by Cam

----------


## Sideshow

SWEET :Thumbsup:  sounds like a great rig :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pongo12



----------


## Pongo12

Stags have started in pureora. Managed to roar him to the edge of the native so nice and easy, bit of a scumbag but good first roar stag for the new saum!

----------


## Tahr

> Stags have started in pureora. Managed to roar him to the edge of the native so nice and easy, bit of a scumbag but good first roar stag for the new saum!
> 
> Attachment 133342


What projectiles and powder are you using? Thanks.

----------


## Pongo12

Hey, 168vlds and RL26. Cheers.

----------


## Pongo12

Sacked him but was fairly close so to be expected

----------


## Spitfire

Well, this thread has me all fired up for a hunt next weekend. The farm stags over the valley are roaring like hell, which dies nothing to ease my frustration at being too busy with a house build to get away until then. Good mate Ben has scoped a spot and saw a couple of good stags, so anticipation is high...............

----------


## Spitfire

Did get a metre kingfish stalking on my 50th birthday last Thursday, though. Sorry that's got nothing to do with the thread - I get confused now I’m officially old!

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 133070


Brilliant thanks :Thumbsup:

----------


## HNTMAD

First for the year, small 6

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> First for the year, small 6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


By the looks of the shaved hair along his rump - Tararua Tuff Terrain ????  :-)
PS
Not looking very pissed up ??

----------


## HNTMAD

> By the looks of the shaved hair along his rump - Tararua Tuff Terrain ????  :-)
> PS
> Not looking very pissed up ??


He had a small piss stain but not much

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginga

pongo - whats the component mix in your load? How fast?

----------


## Ginga

> First for the year, small 6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Good true bush stag that bugger.

----------


## Pongo12

> pongo - what’s the component mix in your load? How fast?


63.6grns of RL26 , 2840fps

----------


## Ginga

> 63.6grns of RL26 , 2840fps


Cheers, I’ve got a 20 inch saum and using 59 grains 2213. Gets me 2750fps with 163 eld x. Accurate but wondered what rl26 could do. Thanks for that.

----------


## Pongo12

> Cheers, I’ve got a 20 inch saum and using 59 grains 2213. Gets me 2750fps with 163 eld x. Accurate but wondered what rl26 could do. Thanks for that.


Sweet as mine is 20 inch also. Could go hotter but haven't

----------


## Tahr

> Cheers, I’ve got a 20 inch saum and using 59 grains 2213. Gets me 2750fps with 163 eld x. Accurate but wondered what rl26 could do. Thanks for that.


Hybrid 100V does it for mine. 3k 22"

----------


## Pongo12

> Hybrid 100V does it for mine. 3k 22"


Is that with 150s?

----------


## Tahr

> Is that with 150s?


162 ELDM

----------


## Bos

Here ya go boys (and girls)
This years been goin great so far

----------


## bigbear

NOT BAD FOR A 9YEARS OLD. 
It took us a while to get in close to him, Had to stalk through a paddock with sheep and then just getting up to where we wanted to be a hind barked at us. binos up and there he was 50m away and time my young fella lined him up he had gone around the ridge.  A quick run around the face and he was back in view running. A quick roar and he stopped, boom miss, quick reload and second shot was a hit.  Older animal and i recon going backwards. So a good one to shoot.

----------


## Boaraxa

Yee Harr , he wont forget that well done !!

----------


## bigbear

Thats his happy face

----------


## bigbear

I want forget it ever. Thats his happy face :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pongo12

That's what it's all about!

----------


## Bos

Bloody fantastic, well done
Those hunting smiles are priceless

----------


## Shearer

> NOT BAD FOR A 9YEARS OLD. 
> It took us a while to get in close to him, Had to stalk through a paddock with sheep and then just getting up to where we wanted to be a hind barked at us. binos up and there he was 50m away and time my young fella lined him up he had gone around the ridge.  A quick run around the face and he was back in view running. A quick roar and he stopped, boom miss, quick reload and second shot was a hit.  Older animal and i recon going backwards. So a good one to shoot. 
> Attachment 133503Attachment 133504


Excellent. Did you make him carry it out?

----------


## Mooseman

Some nice looking stags guys, the young fella should be well pleased with that effort, well done.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> NOT BAD FOR A 9YEARS OLD. 
> It took us a while to get in close to him, Had to stalk through a paddock with sheep and then just getting up to where we wanted to be a hind barked at us. binos up and there he was 50m away and time my young fella lined him up he had gone around the ridge.  A quick run around the face and he was back in view running. A quick roar and he stopped, boom miss, quick reload and second shot was a hit.  Older animal and i recon going backwards. So a good one to shoot. 
> Attachment 133503Attachment 133504


Why did you make him wait till he is nine ? Looks like he would have been ready at seven

----------


## Micky Duck

plurry great effort to get him that stag.....he will keep that head for ever,it will go with him into his marrage home when the day comes....you never forget the first.

----------


## bigbear

This is his 2nd red stag but his best to date. He has been lucky enough to shoot about 7 deer now.  @Shearer i was struggling to move it around so took four legs and back steaks. Tried getting my sxs near it but was going to end bad.

----------


## Tui4Me

> Well I didn't know that this thread "Stags 2020' had to have a price listed like the Buy Sell and Exchange thread? But you are curious and that's not a bad thing. When its all boiled down we all pay for our deer, chamois or Tahr. For those of us who have done multiple trips into Fiordland, Stewart Island or even chopper trips into South Westland or the Kawekas. All cost money. 
> I shot this stag on private land bordering DOC land with Brain Elwarth. I'm a very late starter on Sika and they are a different beast than I am used to with Reds and fallow. Not only do you get access to great hunting spots but I learnt so much about the habits of these interesting deer and how to hunt them.
> Not that I have to justify the stag to anyone but I feel at ease we had to stalk in on it and in the end I had to do the business with the rifle.
> I travel a lot globally consulting and don't have the privilege many do to seek out local hunting spots and hit them regularly.(Like I used to) So I chose in this case to find someone who delivered free range hunts in the most basic style.
> What did the hunt cost? If you want an awesome hunt call Brian Elwarth and he can give you all the details and options.. You get a great experience and access to his awesome knowledge and blocks.  
> I can sleep easy at night knowing the deer we saw and stalked were not in a fenced block. I trust this cures your curiosity.


Congratulations thats a very impressive stag!

----------


## Tahr

Last gasp effort last night. He was moaning and I snuck into him. Only 9 points. Quite old.

----------


## Shearer

Looks like he is still alive @Tahr?

----------


## Pongo12

Great hunt in the thick stuff, everything went perfectly, wind played the part the whole time.  Shot from 10m with the new saum

----------


## Chur Bay

Sweet. Was he roaring?

----------


## Pongo12

> Sweet. Was he roaring?


Yeap hard in to it, replying straight away

----------


## Tahr

> Looks like he is still alive @Tahr?


Yes, he does. But he was quite dead.

----------


## NRT

Last weekends effort a Blue Mountains rat,so thats me rut over. Stay safe everyone ,be nice 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Yeap hard in to it, replying straight away


Good going - brings back memories from my Waihaha/Hauhungaroa days
Early roaring for there though - well compared to 70-80's days

----------


## Parky

Nice fat stag couple weeks ago.

----------


## Fat ninja

Got this one yesterday

----------


## bigbear

Couple good stags there, keep them coming the guys that can :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Couple good stags there, keep them coming the guys that can


Or not cos the rest of us cant......

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Or not cos the rest of us cant......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ha ha @HNTMAD. Just because you are not getting sex doesn't mean that I shouldn't  :Have A Nice Day: 

But I know what you meant.

Can you do your job from home or is it all closed down?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Ha ha @HNTMAD. Just because you are not getting sex doesn't mean that I shouldn't 
> 
> But I know what you meant.
> 
> Can you do your job from home or is it all closed down?


Yeah  work from home.....maintainence to do etc.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spitfire

Well, I was going to shoot a massive stag this weekend, but I think I will stay at home instead.

And look at my half built house - just missing doors, windows, cladding, water and power. Going to be fun living in a shed.

----------


## Rosco

Station owner rang last night and said there was a very big 14 on the crop....  typical.

----------


## Sideshow

> Station owner rang last night and said there was a very big 14 on the crop....  typical.


Do you tell him to play fair and stop teasing me? @Rosco  :Have A Nice Day: 

Do be careful out there for those that do have land and can hunt! 

Don’t be a spreader!

Accidents do happen and or emergency services are need elsewhere!

Thanks to all those that have posted there pics from the last few weeks.

If you do have some put em up! Cheers

Enjoy your lock down guys, earn some brownie points so next roar you can go hard :Thumbsup:

----------


## Trout

We are all trying hard to stay at home,do our bit for everybody else and our buitifull little country.

----------


## Tahr

> We are all trying hard to stay at home,do our bit for everybody else and our buitifull little country.


I think everyone is     @Trout  I don't think anyone is contemplating hunting now. All of these deer were shot before the shut down, and my overnighter even though before the shut down was a straight drive there and drive back without coming closer than 2 metre's contact with anyone. And constant washing of hands and wiping of the ute's door handles. I also disinfected my quad with sterile wipes. I do though feel a little tinge of guilt about pushing the envelope.

The odd person living on a farm might go deer hunting now, but to me its breaking the spirit of what we are trying to achieve. You do vital industry work, or you stay at home.

----------


## Boaraxa

> I think everyone is    @Trout  I don't think anyone is contemplating hunting now. All of these deer were shot before the shut down, and my overnighter even though before the shut down was a straight drive there and drive back without coming closer than 2 metre's contact with anyone. And constant washing of hands and wiping of the ute's door handles. I also disinfected my quad with sterile wipes.
> 
> The odd person living on a farm might go deer hunting now, but to me its breaking the spirit of what we are trying to achieve. You do vital industry work, or you stay at home.


was just reading about one of the cruse ships having covid in the cabins 17 days latter , got me thinking giving the steering wheel , gear stick a wipe now and again mite not be a silly idea.

----------


## Stocky

Here's a 12 I got pre lock down. All butchered up at home now and trying to figure out how to clean the skull as I don't have a steel pot and didn't realise id come out to a complete lock down. Was holding 7 hinds but not making any noise. Way up high so waro obviously didn't hit them too bad this year. Now 4 weeks at home hoping no one spreads this thing further and the lock down ends.

----------


## dannyb

> Here's a 12 I got pre lock down. All butchered up at home now and trying to figure out how to clean the skull as I don't have a steel pot and didn't realise id come out to a complete lock down. Was holding 7 hinds but not making any noise. Way up high so waro obviously didn't hit them too bad this year. Now 4 weeks at home hoping no one spreads this thing further and the lock down ends. 
> Attachment 134020


If you don't have a pot or a 44 gallon drum you can cut down, just clean it up as best you can with a knife then bury it in the garden leaving the antlers exposed and nature will do the rest.
I have mine cleaned up but no way to bleach it, have made my shield to mount it on too but no way to buy long jib screws with anchors to mount the skull to the shield either so kind a  stalled on my mount, gonna have a fosic through the shed see if I can find what I need

----------


## Shearer

> Here's a 12 I got pre lock down. All butchered up at home now and trying to figure out how to clean the skull as I don't have a steel pot and didn't realise id come out to a complete lock down. Was holding 7 hinds but not making any noise. Way up high so waro obviously didn't hit them too bad this year. Now 4 weeks at home hoping no one spreads this thing further and the lock down ends. 
> Attachment 134020


https://www.wikihow.com/Preserve-a-Skull

You will just need a bucket.

----------


## Boaraxa

Well done , you could bury it , just watch out for dogs .

----------


## Sideshow

Talk to your neighbours, at distance or over the phone. Get them to drop the pot at the gate. You can then pick it up with gloves or leave it in a safe place for 24 hours should be safe to handle then.
Otherwise as said bury it in the garden and watch out for the dogs :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Stocky

My neighbours are hippys hahaha have it in a storage tub of water to try the maceration method. Have buried them before but never found they whitened back up.

----------


## cb14

Early Feb shot this 11 pointer stag up past the mountain in the photo.  He had 8 hinds with him.  Was a 14 hr mission from leaving camp early and back again with a very heavy pack!

----------


## Hiawatha

> Talk to your neighbours, at distance or over the phone. Get them to drop the pot at the gate. You can then pick it up with gloves or leave it in a safe place for 24 hours should be safe to handle then.
> Otherwise as said bury it in the garden and watch out for the dogs


Turns out virus is lasting 3 to 10 days on surfaces

----------


## Sideshow

> Turns out virus is lasting 3 to 10 days on surfaces


You have a link for that! Cheers @Hiawatha

----------


## Marty Henry

> Nice heart shot. I still win the lowest of the low with my Fallow buck fawn. I like winning


Sorry to disappoint you Tahr,  but this might be smaller, poor little fellas nuts hadn't even dropped. 
I was away hunting when all this lockdown stuff developed, and got home Thursday evening with this guy and a couple of hinds. Never saw a stag apart from this one but heard a few half hearted croaks. He was an accident but a tasty one.
That's a 270 for scale but he got a 7.62x39

----------


## Marty Henry

> Attachment 133866
> 
> Got this one yesterday


He looks like he's suffered Kea strike, good of you to put him out of his misery. I didn't think Kea ranged that far north, must be the effect of global warming.☺

----------


## HNTMAD

> Sorry to disappoint you Tahr,  but this might be smaller, poor little fellas nuts hadn't even dropped. 
> I was away hunting when all this lockdown stuff developed, and got home Thursday evening with this guy and a couple of hinds. Never saw a stag apart from this one but heard a few half hearted croaks. He was an accident but a tasty one.
> That's a 270 for scale but he got a 7.62x39


You mean they not dropped like these jewels 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## DBD

2 pointer shot mid March and probly be my best for roar 2020. Can wait for freedom

----------


## dannyb

> 2 pointer shot mid March and probly be my best for roar 2020. Can wait for freedom 
> Attachment 134347


Trust you to like it @Tahr  :Grin:

----------


## Pongo12

Saum is getting through them. This one at 290m.
Before anyone has a piss n moan I'm doing pest control on my farm. 
Cheers

----------


## dannyb

No hate, just jealousy. Nice looking stag well done  :Thumbsup: 
Shit I'd shoot a rabbit at the moment give half a chance, my girls pet bunny better watch himself  :Grin:

----------


## bigbear

> 2 pointer shot mid March and probly be my best for roar 2020. Can wait for freedom 
> Attachment 134347


 @DBD Whats the bred off dog??

----------


## Shearer

> Saum is getting through them. This one at 290m.
> Before anyone has a piss n moan I'm doing pest control on my farm. 
> Cheers
> Attachment 134445


That's a big healthy looking animal. Tasty looking pest. :Have A Nice Day:  and I definitely wouldn't be having a moan about you shooting that.
Was it having a moan at the time?

----------


## Pongo12

Yea older stag with a shit head so no great loss

----------


## Mooseman

> Saum is getting through them. This one at 290m.
> Before anyone has a piss n moan I'm doing pest control on my farm. 
> Cheers
> Attachment 134445


Nice one solid looking stag . You are one of the lucky ones who can walk out the door and hunt, keep it up at least we get to look at some stags from this roar.

----------


## superdiver

Epic rifle pongo! Manners stock?

----------


## Blisters

just a satellite spika but one down never the less, heard they are good eating if in china?

----------


## bigbear

That just crack me  :Grin:

----------


## Hiawatha

Love the rat and BB gun. Now we are talking. That is the style of hunting I am currently doing. Nice one mate. As for Pongo..............pest control.............. I am not talking to you mate.  :Grin:  Onya. Us poor plebs who have to drive will be bloody pent up by next year. May the good lord help the stags then.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Sorry to disappoint you Tahr,  but this might be smaller, poor little fellas nuts hadn't even dropped. 
> I was away hunting when all this lockdown stuff developed, and got home Thursday evening with this guy and a couple of hinds. Never saw a stag apart from this one but heard a few half hearted croaks. He was an accident but a tasty one.
> That's a 270 for scale but he got a 7.62x39


270 and 7.62x39. You are a man after my own heart MH  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hiawatha

> I think everyone is     @Trout  I don't think anyone is contemplating hunting now. All of these deer were shot before the shut down, and my overnighter even though before the shut down was a straight drive there and drive back without coming closer than 2 metre's contact with anyone. And constant washing of hands and wiping of the ute's door handles. I also disinfected my quad with sterile wipes. I do though feel a little tinge of guilt about pushing the envelope.
> 
> The odd person living on a farm might go deer hunting now, but to me its breaking the spirit of what we are trying to achieve. You do vital industry work, or you stay at home.


I would just like to say how proud I am to be a hunter right now. I know how much we are all hurting, in yet people are being the better people for the good of the country. Mostly. This is a team sport for the next wee while folks and I look forward to the posts when we have seen it off. We live in paradise and it is worth sacrificing what we love for a while in the interests of preserving that long term. If we get this right the rest of the world will wish they were us. Kia kaha. Respect. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> I would just like to say how proud I am to be a hunter right now. I know how much we are all hurting, in yet people are being the better people for the good of the country. Mostly. This is a team sport for the next wee while folks and I look forward to the posts when we have seen it off. We live in paradise and it is worth sacrificing what we love for a while in the interests of preserving that long term. If we get this right the rest of the world will wish they were us. Kia kaha. Respect.


And Ive noticed that its helping to legitimising hunting. Ordinary NZ's are hearing that we are giving up something fundamental to our wellbeing and mental health. They are hearing about the roar and what it is, and that we are giving up something very important. The Gov is hearing it too. People might even be getting a glimmer of why guns are important to hunters. The Police while being part of keeping us out of the bush at least seem to recognise that we are making a sacrifice for the greater good. 

Its an ill wind that brings no good.

----------


## R93

> And Ive noticed that its helping to legitimising hunting. Ordinary NZ's are hearing that we are giving up something fundamental to our wellbeing and mental health. They are hearing about the roar and what it is, and that we are giving up something very important. The Gov is hearing it too. People might even be getting a glimmer of why guns are important to hunters. The Police while being part of keeping us out of the bush at least seem to recognise that we are making a sacrifice for the greater good. 
> 
> Its an ill wind that brings no good.


Any evidence of this, printed or otherwise?

Or did you read it in a tipped over packet of fruit loops?

Seriously. You honestly think this current government or anyone, who has no interest what so ever in firearms or hunting gives a flying fuck about hunters missing out on a few weeks hunting?

Especially now when peoples lives and lively hoods are at stake. 
Fuck me. 



Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Any evidence of this, printed or otherwise?
> 
> Or did you read it in a tipped over packet of fruit loops?
> 
> Seriously. You honestly think this current government or anyone, who has no interest what so ever in firearms or hunting gives a flying fuck about hunters missing out on a few weeks hunting?
> 
> Especially now when peoples lives and lively hoods are at stake. 
> Fuck me. 
> 
> ...


I didn't make the comment for you to agree to. But its what I think based  on my observations and following the media. 

Anything that puts "hunting" and the labels that go with it and what its about in front of the public is a positive to me.

----------


## R93

No. You said you have noticed. A statement insinuating fact. 

Its utter bullshit and I just called it out.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

You are being a pedantic cock. I noticed, thought or what ever. Its what I think based on my observations.

Now fuck off and impress your mates with your verbal bullying bullshit somewhere else.

----------


## HNTMAD

Now that's better than stag photos

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> You are being a pedantic cock. I noticed, thought or what ever. Its what I think based on my observations.
> 
> Now fuck off and impress your mates with your verbal bullying bullshit somewhere else.


So that's how you handle anyone who dissagrees with or challenges your opinion or statements?
I hope you can get round your favourite paddock to do some hunting soon.
FFS.




Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Ding ding....settle boys

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> So that's how you handle anyone who dissagrees with or challenges your opinion or statements?
> *I hope you can get round your favourite paddock to do some hunting soon.*
> FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


No. Its how I react to unreasonable and personal jibes and labels.

----------


## bigbear

Had to go out the back  of the farm this arvo to open a gate for cattle and put a new latch on another. The walk down to the bottom gate become very eventful and took me and the boy good hour and half. There he was in a patch of bush going nuts fighting of intruders and holding his ground. Same guy id seen the other day. Man what one happy boy.

----------


## Sideshow

Did someone say CABINFEVER! :Zomg:

----------


## bigbear

Before people say lockdown  I can say i did have to go out there to open a gate and put a new latch on another the cattle rub open.  I just got side tracked  And in a couple days i will going back and  will be pushing rest of stock through and closing the same gate

----------


## Boaraxa

Is that supple jack around his neck ? , great pic .

----------


## dannyb

> Is that supple jack around his neck ? , great pic .


It's a leash he was out taking it for a walk  :Thumbsup: 
....just kidding @bigbear healthy looking beast must've been impressive to watch

----------


## Micky Duck

thats a nice head...big,wide and reasonably even.....give it another year and he could be an absolute cracker...

----------


## bigbear

when i first seen him about week ago he was dragging green vines about 10m long a day later when i took the pic above he only had the vines left. Went to use my camera tonight and come up no memory card.  I was gutted.

----------


## Trout

Nice wild beast doing what he does.

----------


## Mr300WSM

> thats a nice head...big,wide and reasonably even.....give it another year and he could be an absolute cracker...


That’s the problem though, left for another year and never to be seen again.

----------


## Shearer

> *Before people say lockdown*  I can say i did have to go out there to open a gate and put a new latch on another the cattle rub open.  I just got side tracked  And in a couple days i will going back and  will be pushing rest of stock through and closing the same gate


Those words would never cross my lips. You going out and chasing that stage would be no more dangerous to the community than the work you already do by the sounds of it.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Those words would never cross my lips. You going out and chasing that stage would be no more dangerous to the community than the work you already do by the sounds of it.


Lol


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Cracker stag bigbear.

----------


## paremata

My mrs showed me a message from someone  in Naenae asking if anyone else can hear the bear sounds, people in Wainuiomata apparently hearing them too. Someone joined the message group and pointed out they are deer roaring close to houses because no one is hunting them.

----------


## Tahr

> And Ive noticed that its helping to legitimising hunting. Ordinary NZ's are hearing that we are giving up something fundamental to our wellbeing and mental health. They are hearing about the roar and what it is, and that we are giving up something very important. The Gov is hearing it too. People might even be getting a glimmer of why guns are important to hunters. The Police while being part of keeping us out of the bush at least seem to recognise that we are making a sacrifice for the greater good. 
> 
> Its an ill wind that brings no good.


Further to my thoughts (above) about the current situation legitimising and getting hunting into the public eye:

https://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-pos...oser-to-cities

----------


## oraki

One that the lad had his eye on for a while.His first real antler.  Public and fairly accessible

----------


## tanqueray

After seeing all these photos of you blokes going out the back of the farm and nailing big stags I thought Id go have a look. 

Right on dusk I set out. Started climbing the hill in my far paddock approaching the bushline. About 100m distant noticed a bit of movement, the flick of an ear.  I quickly fell to a prone position, cradling the fore stock and looking through the scope. There he was. Took a few moments to get my breathing under control, before gently squeezing the trigger. A 40gr pill zipped out of the barrel, pushing 1100fps. It was on target. It struck the beast, shattering bone. Letting out a mighty death squeak, it keeled over backwards, tumbling 20m down a bank, making the recovery needlessly precarious. Needless to say, I was up to the challenge, I wasnt going to let this meat go to waste. Im on the board boys!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Further to my thoughts (above) about the current situation legitimising and getting hunting into the public eye:
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-pos...oser-to-cities


More:

https://www.stuff.co.nz/science/1208...y-arent-hunted

----------


## Pongo12

One less eating my crops, Did a long shot of 680meters with the new saum to see how it would go. Dealt to it no problems walked about 20m and expired.

----------


## Trout

Nice stag,good shot. :Thumbsup:

----------


## NRT

Nice looking beast

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Good shooting, nice stag.

----------


## Pongo12

Couple other shitters of late

----------


## HNTMAD

When you say "of late" exactly what does that mean.....most people are using the terms "pre lockdown"

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pongo12

Yeah that

----------


## Shearer

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> And Ive noticed that its helping to legitimising hunting. Ordinary NZ's are hearing that we are giving up something fundamental to our wellbeing and mental health. They are hearing about the roar and what it is, and that we are giving up something very important. The Gov is hearing it too. People might even be getting a glimmer of why guns are important to hunters. The Police while being part of keeping us out of the bush at least seem to recognise that we are making a sacrifice for the greater good. 
> 
> Its an ill wind that brings no good.


Well all I've heard is that 'hunting is inherently dangerous and generally results in vast amounts of time and money being spent on rescuing silly hunters' This being pushed by the Police stance.
I wouldn't mind the current ban on hunting if it was balanced by some correct advice to the public that closed the obvious infection transmission pathways instead of just hand wringing about hand washing

----------


## GDR

> One less eating my crops, Did a long shot of 680meters with the new saum to see how it would go. Dealt to it no problems walked about 20m and expired. 
> Attachment 136051


Forgot to Photoshop the crop in the background

----------


## Pongo12

Yea quite silly of me really

----------


## turtle

> After seeing all these photos of you blokes going out the back of the farm and nailing big stags I thought Id go have a look. 
> 
> Right on dusk I set out. Started climbing the hill in my far paddock approaching the bushline. About 100m distant noticed a bit of movement, the flick of an ear.  I quickly fell to a prone position, cradling the fore stock and looking through the scope. There he was. Took a few moments to get my breathing under control, before gently squeezing the trigger. A 40gr pill zipped out of the barrel, pushing 1100fps. It was on target. It struck the beast, shattering bone. Letting out a mighty death squeak, it keeled over backwards, tumbling 20m down a bank, making the recovery needlessly precarious. Needless to say, I was up to the challenge, I wasnt going to let this meat go to waste. Im on the board boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it roaring ?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Was it roaring ?


Looks like he cheated and got it with the spot light.

----------


## nor-west

Got sent a photo of a Monster shot out the back of a westcoast farm, 19 points 40 by 40 inches shot by a young lass, she clipped its neck 3 weeks ago but it scarpered, came back and it was hit fair in the chest still jumped the fence and went back into the bush but her and her dad recovered lt. Looks to be a farm escapee or progeny of one, very even and very heavy.

----------


## Stocky

> Got sent a photo of a Monster shot out the back of a westcoast farm, 19 points 40 by 40 inches shot by a young lass, she clipped its neck 3 weeks ago but it scarpered, came back and it was hit fair in the chest still jumped the fence and went back into the bush but her and her dad recovered lt. Looks to be a farm escapee or progeny of one, very even and very heavy.


Friend of a friend here is redacted photo. 
I saw a score sheet going to 397 I believe.

----------


## Tahr

> Looks like he cheated and got it with the spot light.


No. Its eyes would be squinting if that was the case.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## superdiver

Yeah I saw that stag, outrageous. She is not bad either but being a west coast girl probably could drink you under the table and beat you up haha

----------


## Stocky

> Yeah I saw that stag, outrageous. She is not bad either but being a west coast girl probably could drink you under the table and beat you up haha


That's why I redacted the Instagram name and face. Keep the forum somewhat respectable

----------


## superdiver

> That's why I redacted the Instagram name and face. Keep the forum somewhat respectable


Yeah fair play mate. Could see it going south quickly haha

----------


## Crekyhills

Molesworth stag from the first period

----------


## Pongo12

Try keep this thread going! Couple more on the deck

----------


## Sarvo

Any sheperd job up there @Ponga12  :-))
Fallow all over there too now
Amazing - my old Mangakahu - Ongarue etc loaded with them now

----------


## superdiver

> Any sheperd job up there @Ponga12  :-))
> Fallow all over there too now
> Amazing - my old Mangakahu - Ongarue etc loaded with them now


All on the farmland though or are they in the bush too?

----------


## Pongo12

> All on the farmland though or are they in the bush too?


Boundary national park

----------


## superdiver

> Boundary national park


You are? It is an amazingly productive place you have!

----------


## Pongo12

Shes a good spot, native for miles

----------


## Pongo12

> Any sheperd job up there @Ponga12  :-))
> Fallow all over there too now
> Amazing - my old Mangakahu - Ongarue etc loaded with them now


Haha I'll keep you in mind, shes a cool place.
Yea great area, I have couple spots over taumarunui/ongarue way and they have reds and fallow also. Gotta love variety

----------


## holmesy777

I was privileged to be able to go for a hunt in private land near Oxford, canterbury to bring this guy home with us. We got access for Tuesday night, the first day of level 3. My two oldest boys (6 and 5 years old) loved the experience and I was super proud of them as they stood completely still and didn't make a sound! Spotted him standing just off the bush edge just right on dark. He had locked onto me as we were walking along a track into a clearing. Standing shot of 100m and he dropped on the spot. Pretty chuffed with the standing shot as it was getting on dark and challenging to see him clearly through the scope. We got the whole animal of the hill and have processed him myself, will be making sausages and salami! Might post some pics of that venture! Apologies for all the guys that don't have access to private land at this stage, but I thought some guys might appreciate the story of my first proper stag. I reckon he is a good looking one. Not super thick timber but a great looking rack and head I reckon. For those experienced, what age do you think he is? I'm thinking 3-5 years? Cheers guys,

----------


## Max Headroom

> Attachment 138352Attachment 138353Attachment 138354Attachment 138355
> 
> I was privileged to be able to go for a hunt in private land near Oxford, canterbury to bring this guy home with us. We got access for Tuesday night, the first day of level 3. My two oldest boys (6 and 5 years old) loved the experience and I was super proud of them as they stood completely still and didn't make a sound! Spotted him standing just off the bush edge just right on dark. He had locked onto me as we were walking along a track into a clearing. Standing shot of 100m and he dropped on the spot. Pretty chuffed with the standing shot as it was getting on dark and challenging to see him clearly through the scope. We got the whole animal of the hill and have processed him myself, will be making sausages and salami! Might post some pics of that venture! Apologies for all the guys that don't have access to private land at this stage, but I thought some guys might appreciate the story of my first proper stag. I reckon he is a good looking one. Not super thick timber but a great looking rack and head I reckon. For those experienced, what age do you think he is? I'm thinking 3-5 years? Cheers guys,



Holmsey, welcome to the forum. Good 1st post.

Pop over to the "Introduce yourself Thread" and say hello when you get a moment.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice first post and a nice stag, I would be thinking he would be 3-4 year old. Check his eye teeth on the top jaw one on either side, if he was a real old stag they would be worn flat or gone.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Attachment 138352Attachment 138353Attachment 138354Attachment 138355
> 
> I was privileged to be able to go for a hunt in private land near Oxford, canterbury to bring this guy home with us. We got access for Tuesday night, the first day of level 3. My two oldest boys (6 and 5 years old) loved the experience and I was super proud of them as they stood completely still and didn't make a sound! Spotted him standing just off the bush edge just right on dark. He had locked onto me as we were walking along a track into a clearing. Standing shot of 100m and he dropped on the spot. Pretty chuffed with the standing shot as it was getting on dark and challenging to see him clearly through the scope. We got the whole animal of the hill and have processed him myself, will be making sausages and salami! Might post some pics of that venture! Apologies for all the guys that don't have access to private land at this stage, but I thought some guys might appreciate the story of my first proper stag. I reckon he is a good looking one. Not super thick timber but a great looking rack and head I reckon. For those experienced, what age do you think he is? I'm thinking 3-5 years? Cheers guys,


Just tagged you on a deer aging thread. Have a read and you should be able to age your animal.

----------


## holmesy777

Yeah, cheers 7mmwsm! Had a good read of that. The education continues!

----------


## holmesy777

Thanks for the thoughts Mooseman!

----------


## holmesy777

> Holmsey, welcome to the forum. Good 1st post.
> 
> Pop over to the "Introduce yourself Thread" and say hello when you get a moment.


Will do mate. Cheers.

----------


## kidmac42

First fallow for several years.
Was out looking for bugsy when this fella leapt up in front and pleaded to come home for tee. So I obliged.

----------


## bumblefoot

My first ever deer with some antler on top on Sunday! I'm still pumped today; 2-days later! Trusty little 223 did the job  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

Putting this up for @Brian

----------


## Mooseman

> My first ever deer with some antler on top on Sunday! I'm still pumped today; 2-days later! Trusty little 223 did the job 
> 
> Attachment 140135


Nice stag @bumblefoot, you will have to try hard to better that but that is the challenge and one of the reasons we hunt.

----------


## bumblefoot

@Mooseman The other palm is split. But due to family commitments it's my first deer hunt in 6-years. I'm still pumped 2 days later! Shot a Fallow yearling, spiker and the stag  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Delphus

Took my 8 year old daughter on her first deer hunt, and was stoked to pick up this uneven 12 pointer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Trout

Well done Brian,i only got a wee fallow doe last week,but tasty.

----------


## Crekyhills

The young fellas first hard antlered stag, shot on his 14th birthday in the Molesworth

----------


## Mooseman

Choice, that's one he will never forget.

----------


## bigbear

Thats what its all about

----------


## Tahr

2 nice Fallow bucks last night.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Very nice I wish I could get out as often as you do.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gkp

@Thar that's a nice even head. I like the colours, beautiful skin.

----------


## Gkp

Shot this one Tuesday. My best to date

----------


## Tahr

> Very nice I wish I could get out as often as you do.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


 @25 /08 IMP Semi retirement and a tolerant wife. The stars haven't always been this well alligned.

----------


## Tahr

> Shot this one Tuesday. My best to date Attachment 141169



Excellent. There seem to be a lot of good Fallow bucks around this year. Maybe the better blood lines that have been intermingled through releases is kicking through strongly now.

----------


## Gkp

Not many of these around but you can't miss em. Shot a couple of weeks ago

----------


## Gkp

This one last week. I over estimated him. Should of left him at first light.

----------


## Sarvo

> Not many of these around but you can't miss em. Shot a couple of weeks ago Attachment 141170


Don't bother scrubbing out landmarks 
The GPS coordinates are in the picture DNA :-)

----------


## Scott29er

I had to drop down into the crappy creek bush to shoot this stag. Incredibly nasty bush with the creek bed the best way to travel. The wind wasn't quite right for much of the time and once I was into the breeze this one gave me a good fright as it bounded up the hill through the tree's, only to stop and take a look at me. I could see the front third of the body and made a neck shot followed by front shoulder when it got a second wind & stood up again. A good day out in a fairly popular Canterbury area. Didn't see anyone out and about - must've been shooting them ducks!

----------


## chainsaw

> This one last week. I over estimated him. Should of left him at first light. Attachment 141171


impressive tops and trez.

----------


## 30late

Got this one on private land inland from Taihape week or so ago, we were watching a group of hinds and young stags out feeding in the open , and when they headed back to the bush this stag was tagging along behind.

----------


## Lucky

[QUOTE=30late;1013925]Got this one on private land inland from Taihape week or so ago, we were watching a group of hinds and young stags out feeding in the open , and when they headed back to the bush this stag was tagging along behind. Attachment 141265Attachment 141266[/QUOTE

Nice head , shame he’s missing that bey tine

----------


## mawzer308

Pretty happy with this fella taken this morning, still hee-hawing. Very exciting and nerve racking stalk.

----------


## Tahr

> Pretty happy with this fella taken this morning, still hee-hawing. Very exciting and nerve racking stalk.
> 
> Attachment 141877


Primo

----------


## dannyb

Got this scrubby un even 9.5 pointer about a week ago, he's already gutted in the pic hence looking a bit skinny but he is in primo condition and being made into patties and sausages as we speak.

----------


## superdiver

Monster sika stag from a couple of weeks ago. After I shot this joker I heard one roaring not too far off so let off a call and my mate went off after him but no luck. Heard another heehawing but no joy on him either.

----------


## Gibo

> Pretty happy with this fella taken this morning, still hee-hawing. Very exciting and nerve racking stalk.
> 
> Attachment 141877


Thats a bloody cracker mate!!

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Pretty happy with this fella taken this morning, still hee-hawing. Very exciting and nerve racking stalk.
> 
> Attachment 141877


Ripper stag

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Cheers lads, currently at the taxidermist.

----------


## Hydro

Nice work mate. Any idea of the DS?

----------


## mawzer308

> Nice work mate. Any idea of the DS?


Hasn't been officially scored I reckon around 180.

----------


## Mooseman

> Hasn't been officially scored I reckon around 180.


Very nice very even

----------


## outdoorlad

Got this fella a few weeks ago.

----------


## bigbear

Very nice buck.

----------


## Mooseman

That's a beauty buck, nice going.

----------


## Crekyhills

10pts with the kids yesterday arvo in the St James[ATTACH]143754

----------


## Mathias

@outdoorlad nice buck, congrats. Be keen to see what he scores.

----------


## whirehair

IMG_0480.jpg[/IMG]
Testing 
First picture post

----------


## Dama dama

Yeah, that's a fail @whirehair....

----------


## Gkp

Got my 14 back from David Jacobs, he did a good job

----------


## Gkp

He looks a bit sleepy but

----------


## Monk

Afternoon lads,don’t think I’ve posted this on here.Got this guy just before lockdown.

----------


## Rangidan

Cracker!

----------


## Glenroy

Hi all, first post here. I got this fella just after lockdown. It's only the second deer I've shot, the first was a pretty good one too. I hunt to reward my stomach really so the antlers were a bonus and thought I should do it justice by prepping it for the shed wall. Happy days. Glen

----------


## chainsaw

> Got my 14 back from David Jacobs, he did a good job Attachment 146039


Nice and the 12?11? Pointer to the right ain’t too shabby either. Well done

----------


## Happy Jack

> 10pts with the kids yesterday arvo in the St James[ATTACH]143754


Was this up near the ski field?

----------


## Mooseman

> Afternoon lads,don’t think I’ve posted this on here.Got this guy just before lockdown.Attachment 146047


That's one hellava nice stag , you would be pretty happy with that one.

----------


## whirehair

testing take 2

----------


## whirehair

Got this earlier in the roar

Need spotting scope This is a small 13 should have left him

----------


## Dama dama

Worked that time @whirehair nice stags too.

Great first post @Glenroy and a really nice fallow for your second deer.  Go to the intro page and tell us a little about yourself.

----------


## hebe

My first mature sika stag, shot over my dog in the middle of the Kawekas mid June.

 I'm waiting on the jaw results but I'd be surprised if he's younger than 10 years old, had no teeth to speak of and just looked like an old animal. Had nothing but a long spike on one side and two points on the other, no brow tines at all.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Attachment 146171
> 
> My first mature sika stag, shot over my dog in the middle of the Kawekas mid June.
> 
>  I'm waiting on the jaw results but I'd be surprised if he's younger than 10 years old, had no teeth to speak of and just looked like an old animal. Had nothing but a long spike on one side and two points on the other, no brow tines at all.


Good stuff. Did you stalk in on him or call him in?
Good that you sent the jaw in too. @cookie post a flyer for the Hindsight comp up so everyone here gets to see it.

----------


## hebe

> Good stuff. Did you stalk in on him or call him in?
> Good that you sent the jaw in too. @cookie post a flyer for the Hindsight comp up so everyone here gets to see it.


Stalked in. Was heading up a well known creek to flycamp and the dog was winding pretty well. We came around a small corner and the dog was staring up the hill at a bit of a slip with some broadleaf on it. I didn’t know what he was looking at but the stag squealed and started to move off. It was a race between me and my mate to shoot him as he moved up the slip into thicker cover, and I won.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Stalked in. Was heading up a well known creek to flycamp and the dog was winding pretty well. We came around a small corner and the dog was staring up the hill at a bit of a slip with some broadleaf on it. I didn’t know what he was looking at but the stag squealed and started to move off. It was a race between me and my mate to shoot him as he moved up the slip into thicker cover, and I won.


Haha nothing like a race to shoot a stag , iv seen that happen twice & both times the competitors were racing so fast the stag,s won!!

----------


## Tahr

My son's refer to me as "there's one, bang". Maybe its because I've shot a few from under them  :Have A Nice Day:  Naughty Dad. You gotta be quick, I tell them.

----------


## outdoorlad

> My son's refer to me as "there's one, bang". Maybe its because I've shot a few from under them  Naughty Dad. You gotta be quick, I tell them.


 :Grin: 
 @Tahr I’m an advocate of “Bang” your turn next.

----------


## cookie

> Good stuff. Did you stalk in on him or call him in?
> Good that you sent the jaw in too. @cookie post a flyer for the Hindsight comp up so everyone here gets to see it.


guys check out this comp Sika Foundation is running for Sika deer
https://sikafoundation.co.nz/hind-sight/

----------


## Dreamer

Finally took up my brothers offer to go down his way for a meat animal and managed this fella yesterday evening. Pretty happy for my first fallow buck it was the last thing I expected!!
And a nice first animal for the Sako vixen .222



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

@Dreamer  Good buck mate. I'll Douglas score it for you someday soon  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Padox

Looks like it would score OK 2

----------


## Dreamer

> @Dreamer  Good buck mate. I'll Douglas score it for you someday soon


Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

Got this in pureora last Sunday,was having a tussle with another stag,one antler looked broken long time back but he was still having a go .

----------


## Tahr

Pics really can be deceiving. This really was a shitty little head from a couple of mornings ago.



And here's what it was like from a different perspective.

----------


## Dorkus

Glad to see you wearing pants @Tahr

----------


## Tahr

> Glad to see you wearing pants @Tahr


Class is permanent. Tacky was temporary.

----------


## Rees

Different Colour to what all yu bloke are Chutin









30-06 180gr , 50m

----------


## Yesmate

Nice work getting a snap of him before you slocked him @Rees

----------


## NRT

Got the exact same rifle and calibre,left hook as well brought it new in 96 big fan of it ,good memories I have made with it.Great looking Stag and country you have there 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rees

> Got the exact same rifle and calibre,left hook as well brought it new in 96 big fan of it ,good memories I have made with it.Great looking Stag and country you have there 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


Cheers Fellas.
Thats awesome! ive always wanted a Lefty!!!  i picked this one up about 12 months ago maybe!  2nd hand of course but rare as hens teeth!

miinne all mine now!

----------


## Trout

Nice beasty there mate,well done.

----------


## Sideshow

> Different Colour to what all yu bloke are Chutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question @ress is that area been in this years fires? Just looking at all the new growth on those gum trees.

----------


## chainsaw

Real nice buck @Dreamer. Impressive brow tines. And great choice of calibre for fallow

----------


## superdiver

Don't have the ground pic but mate shot this donkey in Auckland in the rut this year. A mate in taupo has a 198 1/2DS buck and this is considerably larger. Hoping he gets it scored but well over 200

----------


## Mooseman

Sure looks as if it will go over 200 DS, Very nice Buck

----------


## Padox

I would put it in that 220s bracket from the photo

----------


## superdiver

> I would put it in that 220s bracket from the photo


It's quite long too which I think will help. Need to find someone to score it in the north auckland region

----------


## Rees

> Question @ress is that area been in this years fires? Just looking at all the new growth on those gum trees.


Farken oath it was.....  Crazyyyyyyy big fires ripped through this area.     some area still looks like the moon,  this area an some shadey sides are starting to Re gen,  these deers are here for the feed in the gulley an creek below, the landscpae pic u can see the gulley greening up as it gets lower...    it took a huge toll on the deer numbers, an i still feel a bit shit for killing this one.
i need to shoot more hinds.


-  first stag in 8 months since fires.   (have shot a half dozen hinds in unburnt regions nearby)
-have a video called "fire deer 2020" on youtube of immediate after fires, an then monthly updates to a degree. have a check, it was fkn wild.

----------


## Tahr

Shedding has begun. I picked up a freshly cast antler last night, 22 August. I nice heavy 10 with big low coronets.

----------


## mawzer308

[img][/img]

Got this fella last Saturday, shot at 425yds, nothing special but a good day out.

----------


## Huntn

Couple of sika from back in May once we got out of lockdown.

----------


## Tahr

Nice way to finish my wallaby trip this morning.

----------


## Huntn



----------


## Rangidan

My boy shot his first DOC land red stag this winter. We had a bit of work to do. 30 yards with the 7mm wsm . Stooked.

----------


## Rees

is the 7 wsm suppressed?  proberly a silly question to a kiwi, with a young lad shootin a wsm , but curiosity strikes me!

i cant for the life of me understand why australia banned the thought of supressors  :Sad: ...... i want a 7 wsm LOL

EDIT to say i just seen the Muzzle Break......   hows that compare to a supressor?? in terms of recoil.. certainly not bang for buck ha ha

----------


## Rangidan

> is the 7 wsm suppressed?  proberly a silly question to a kiwi, with a young lad shootin a wsm , but curiosity strikes me!
> 
> i cant for the life of me understand why australia banned the thought of supressors ...... i want a 7 wsm LOL
> 
> EDIT to say i just seen the Muzzle Break......   hows that compare to a supressor?? in terms of recoil.. certainly not bang for buck ha ha


Muzzle brake may be little better recoil wise,pain having to worry about hearing protection. Have a hardy can for it as well but hate carrying it with it on. He likes shooting the wsm ,he's shot a few with it now. Dad doesn't get to pull the trigger much!!

----------


## Tahr

Another pic of this weeks buck.

----------


## Trout

Least you not far from the road there Tahr,down hill all the way.Well done.

----------


## Tahr

> Least you not far from the road there Tahr,down hill all the way.Well done.


Exactly. I was able to bone him right out and it took an hour to get to the Ute. By the time I got to Timaru to meet my wife off the plane to join me that evening all of the meat was delivered to forum members.

----------


## Pav

Bagged my first 2 stags on a recent
trip down south (9 & 14pt), and finally got around to finishing up the 14 for the wall...

----------


## andyanimal31

Ebf and myself removing some grass eaters from the wild!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

Mates head from lockdown finally got scored.
224 1/4DS

----------


## ando2506

Fallow Buck from 2020 . Unofficially scored at 210

----------


## Tahr

There are some cracking Fallow being posted.

----------

